# Graphics related problem- HP G6 2005AX



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello.
Firstly i want to say that i bought my g6 2005ax around 4 months back following the advice received from you people. The forum was burning with g6 g6 g6 and i couldnt find a better opportunity to buy it.. Love this machine and i am so thankful to this community... I am part of the family too and would love my name in the list.

Secondly,i have some queries. You see i am more of a lurker and i rarely post on forums...been a member for years yet u will never see me around unless i have a serious issue.Partly because i am  more of a Chip Forum regular ..but stopped visiting there too
My problem is with my GPU.
When i play NFS Undercover and Dead Rising 2 i can feeel the difference of the dedicated GPU cuz when i lights go off and my laptop switches to low power graphics the gameplay becomes sluggish. NFS becomes nearly unplayable. (i play all games in MAX setting if possible). 
But when i play other games like Dead Space 2, Skyrim, MW3 and AC3 the game runs in the same speed whether my graphics are in low power mode or crossfire mode. Now my question arises-
1) Is it that some games dont support Crossfire of AMD Trinity 
2) Did they run game in 7640 low power graphics , irrespective of the availability of electricity? As in does those games refuse to run on 7670M cuz whether light is there or not because the games run at the same speed. I can run these games only in medium settings. What if those games could run at higher settings and its just that those games dont support 7670M and thus forced to use the basic 7640 low power graphics
3) It surprises me that AC: Revelation runs sluggish but AC 3 runs smoother.

My drivers are all upto date,last update being 12th Dec..Windows is also fully updated.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

Its probably because as in power settings laptop switches to power saver mode when on battery. Switch to max performance and you should be fine.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 20, 2012)

Please post the driver update links. I need to update my drivers aswell.
I have played Ac2 and Ac3 and I'm not getting good fps at all. In both games it drops below 18fps aswell.
Playing ac2 on max and ac3 on low.
Need a little help.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ latest drivers on their website HP Pavilion g6-2000 Notebook PC series -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 20, 2012)

hi tech freak the link u posted is the stock driver i guess there is newer versions. i had updated to 12.8 but i too have issues with acs3 have your pblm solved. and crossfire i guess most games are no working to it. i played sleeping dogs , i was getting more fps with single gpu 7670 rather dual


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ In laptops its always recommended to use manufacturer drivers rather than compatibility or any other issues later.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 20, 2012)

zacfx05 said:


> hi tech freak the link u posted is the stock driver i guess there is newer versions. i had updated to 12.8 but i too have issues with acs3 have your pblm solved. and crossfire i guess most games are no working to it. i played sleeping dogs , i was getting more fps with single gpu 7670 rather dual


waittaminit..how do you make it run on single gpu 7670.
I thought we could either`
a) 7640 low powered graphics
or
b) Crossfire 7640+7670M

there is no option for ONLY 7670M. 

As for my driver updates all automatic, i just run from the AMD VISION ENGINE CONTROL CENTER which was pre installed Driver Packing version is 8.941.1-120209a-133535C-HP
Do i need Catalyst software n stuff??


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2012)

select 7640 i.e. no Crossfire. Now run the game in high performance (check this link if you need any help). check what you get.


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 21, 2012)

in the graphics option *AMD vision control centre>Performance>Dual Graphics*. when you reach here *disable amd dual graphics*. and play games in high performance mode . 
also please check the link by sam it puts more light into the matter
but i guess using hp recommended mode will also kick in 7670m . also in any case if you update or unistall the graphics driver and installed again, it will ask to assign which mode the appliction works ( for the first time you start any application )


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank god i found this thread. I'm suffering from same problem. Assassin creed 3 and amazing spider man ran horribly. The fps remained same whether i play it on onboard graphics or discrete one. In fact a core i3 2330 and nvidia geforce 410 ran these like butter on high settings. core i3 2330 is little below a8 and geforce 410m Is well below 7670. In fact it is equal to hd 3000 of intel. Still they are ouplaying 7670. Did anyone find a solution to this problem?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Radeon 7670 underperforming....Please help*

I guess you are using the Graphics driver that came with the Laptop, pre-installed. You need to install the latest Drivers to get good performance in newer games. Download the Catalyst 12.11 beta 11 driver which will improve the performance. 1st uninstall the old driver from Control panel and then install it. This driver is an unified one, works for both Laptop and Desptop Garphics. You can download it from here: AMD Catalyst 12.11 Download Beta 11

Also, while gaming, set the *Power Option to High Performance Mode from Control Panel.* If you are using Power Saving or Balanced power profile while gaming, there is a huge chance of poor performance.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Radeon 7670 underperforming....Please help*



Harsh Pranami said:


> hi I have amd a8-4500 processor and radeon hd7670m. I'm talking abt these two games assassin creed 3 and amazing spider man. These run like crap even on very low settings. Now some might say that my graphic card is a low level .I agree but these same games are runnning like butter even on high settings on a laptop with nvidia geforce 410 and intel core i3 2330. Now looking at the benchmark scores core i3 2330 is little below a8 and nvidia geforce 410 is way below 7670. In fact nvidia geforce is compared to intel hd 3000. Also my card is clocked at 600mhz core and 500mhz memory. Any idea why is this happening???



are you running the game with dual graphics on? switch to integrated GPU (7640G) and run the game in HP (high performance) mode while plugging it to mains. check if it improves framerates. Also AC3 is a new game is still suffering from a few bugs. update the game will certainly help but as Cilus said, update drivers if you are using stock one.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ In laptops its always recommended to use manufacturer drivers rather than compatibility or any other issues later.


Right.

But with this one particular laptop, you can get the driver off AMD's site. It will work fine.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2012)

please DON'T run games while on battery power(battery wear will increase exponentially)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 24, 2012)

So does this mean that if i disable AMD DUAL GRAPHICS ill get better performance? But it clearly says "Choose to enable AMD Dual Graphics for added graphics performance". The diagram shows that if i disable AMD DUAL GRAPHICS only APU will be used... 
btw the catalyst driver is huge, like 223 MB. Have the Digit magazines or Chip magazines bundle it in their dvds?? How is catalyst driver different from the normal drivers which this laptop uses,and updates automatically on its own...


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2012)

Dual Graphics only work for DirectX 11 games. I've seen it working well for DiRT 3. For DirectX 9 games, it can cause performance regression and choppiness.

If you disable Dual Graphics, you can still assign a game to run on HD 7670M (high performance).


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 24, 2012)

dual graphics is a tricky thing and not all (specially old) games support it. only games (i.e. all new games) whose support is added to catalyst driver will give better performance. so it is important to keep the driver updated.
for drivers go to the HP 2005AX thread and check first post. the link to mobile driver is there. it is around 150MB.

about the single GPU, under high performance the discrete GPU is used if you select integrated GPU.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok..i did as i was told...

I fired up Assasins Creed 3..  due to bad performance i never made it past Boston...so i loaded up and to my shock the game ran decently smooth. All settings at the minimum  resolution at 1280X720, but i was glad i could actually get some playable framerates. I started roaming, running and picking pockets from crowds of soldiers with ease..no sluggishness no choppiness. It was a delight knowing i can roam with ease in Boston area when people elsewhere are struggling here despite their high end graphic cards..
But like all good things,it had to have a catch. Not even 5 minutes into the game that my laptop fan started whirring like hurricane katarina. Im used  to it since it occured occasionally before. But then GPU Widget alarm started ringing.(*addgadgets.com/download/GPU_Meter.zip) and i realised something wasnt right...
It warned me of above 80% temperature,which i had set as a threshold limit.
 I touched the left side of my laptop's rear and i almost burned my hands. Instantly i shut the game!

Pissed by my shortlived happiness i started running other games. Mass Effect3, Burnout Paradise, Skyrim ran as good as usual..no change whatsover in smoothness or visuals... Although i run Mass Effect 3 and Skyrim at HIGH PERFORMANCE mode from Configure Switchable Graphics. Seems my new method (disable Dual Graphic)made no difference. I guess these games ignored the dual gpu feature right from the start.

Is there a way to control temperature??? I really fear for my laptop....


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2012)

check if any vents in the bottom & backside are blocked?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 24, 2012)

well ventilated...i put the lappy in raised position as in bottom and sides have full free flow of air


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2012)

Temperature is fine. Every laptop will hit >= 85 degrees Celsius under load.

I guess, your 80% means 80% of Tjmax which is 80 degrees.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 24, 2012)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Ok..i did as i was told...
> 
> I fired up Assasins Creed 3..  due to bad performance i never made it past Boston...so i loaded up and to my shock the game ran decently smooth. All settings at the minimum  resolution at 1280X720, but i was glad i could actually get some playable framerates. I started roaming, running and picking pockets from crowds of soldiers with ease..no sluggishness no choppiness. It was a delight knowing i can roam with ease in Boston area when people elsewhere are struggling here despite their high end graphic cards..
> But like all good things,it had to have a catch. Not even 5 minutes into the game that my laptop fan started whirring like hurricane katarina. Im used  to it since it occured occasionally before. But then GPU Widget alarm started ringing.(*addgadgets.com/download/GPU_Meter.zip) and i realised something wasnt right...
> ...


How did u manage to get good fps??? Did u update the driver??


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 25, 2012)

just disables DUAL Graphics thats all.. btw my "good fps" is subjective. For me 20-25fps is decent for AC 3


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 25, 2012)

AC3 at low gives decent fps except for Boston. No matter what I do, Boston ruins it for me. 
NFS at medium plays really smooth at 22-35 fps approx.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 27, 2012)

I updated the drivers form amd site 12.11 beta. Gaming got increased from 6.1 to 6.5 in windows experience index. But since wei is crap i will check for any performance gains and tell


----------

